# New Safeguard Trashout Flat rate in SC



## suttons5

Hello, I've been doing Safeguard for 5 years. They have changed their Trashout pricing to a flat rate. 0 to 30 cubic yards are $325 minus 25% instead of the $32.50 minus discount. I can't make this work.

Are any others here doing trashouts for them in this area, and how is this working for you?


----------



## GTX63

$243 for up to 30 cyds? Not sure who could make that one work.


----------



## JDRM

Thats good money...:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## ontimepres

Suttons can you post a list of what that includes? It's not just trashing out the debris also includes a white glove cleaning doesn't it?


----------



## suttons5

No, the Maid service is still $150 minus 25% discount.
Actually from my point of view, all the services related to the Initial Services are break even or even money losers, with the exception to the trashout (under old pricing), Handrails, Lawn work, and tarping. It was mostly the trashout pricing that made the entire job profitable.

With the new flat rate pricing of $325 for 30 yards or less of trash, we do make a little more money on 0 total trashouts, no change in rate at 10 cubic yards, 11 to 30 lose money all the way. At 31 cubic yards we can invoice an additional $27.50 minus 25%, per cubic yard over the the 30. Even this is a cut in the origonal cubic yard rate.

It is as much as a 50% cut in pricing.


----------



## suttons5

Are there any more SG vendors on here that can comment. I'm also a Grass only vendor and refused to work at their suggested $28.50 per yard. They froze me out for over a month, but finally began to give me yard when all their other "cheap" vendors would not show up and complete work, or it was so horrible Safeguard new they would lose their client.

Are there any other SG vendors that have negotiated a different Trashout rate since the change a couple weeks ago.

By the way, this is only being done in about 5 states, mostly in the south. I think they are FL, GA, AL, NC, SC.


----------



## Contractor Services

That is absolutely horrible. I sure good contractors will not stand for this and I hope SG goes out of business. Looks like they are already on their way with the lose of a major contract recently.


----------



## suttons5

Who did they lose recently?


----------



## suttons5

What Companies can I replace the Safeguard REO work with. Companies needing help, and someone on here can vouch they will pay?
I'm in the Greenville, SC area


----------



## Contractor Services

suttons5 said:


> Who did they lose recently?


From my understanding they lost Fannie contract.


----------



## ontimepres

I'm a SG vendor and am still receiving a ton of FNM work. 

I couldn't make their REO pricing work, their P&P pricing is much better. My understanding is they are rolling that new pricing structure out to all states by the end of the year. When they rolled it out in my state the flat rate included the maid service and debris.


----------



## Contractor Services

ontimepres said:


> I'm a SG vendor and am still receiving a ton of FNM work.
> 
> I couldn't make their REO pricing work, their P&P pricing is much better. My understanding is they are rolling that new pricing structure out to all states by the end of the year. When they rolled it out in my state the flat rate included the maid service and debris.


I don't believe they lost Fannie in every state but if I remember right it was 5 or so.


----------



## GTX63

suttons5 said:


> By the way, this is only being done in about 5 states, mostly in the south. I think they are FL, GA, AL, NC, SC.


They send out stuff like this in certain markets like a trial balloon. If they can keep half of their old vendors with the new pricing they will be rubbing their hands together.


----------



## GTX63

suttons5 said:


> What Companies can I replace the Safeguard REO work with. Companies needing help, and someone on here can vouch they will pay?
> I'm in the Greenville, SC area


Start noting the broker for every property you complete and make sure they know who you are. If you do good work and they like you, you can potentially get a lot of jobs thru them and use your own pricing.


----------



## Gypsos

Around here Safeguard makes me money sometimes and I have never worked for them. 

I have had properties where they were cutting the grass weekly so I just figured out what day of the week they showed up and started showing the next day. Had one I got paid for for the first three months and never took a mower off the trailer. 

Sometimes they re-secure my houses. They cut off the old lock boxes and pitch them in to the house. The brokers really hate them for destroying the lock boxes. 

We had an initial service recently where Safeguard re-keyed it three times in two weeks. The last time we had just got started performing the initials when they rolled up and were going to cut the lock box off again. Guy was a bit pushy and arrogant too. I do not play well with people like that. 

We already had the house open and were hauling out debris, cleaning the interior and I was cutting back overgrown trees. When I saw the bolt cutters I told him it would go bad for him if he tried to cut off the lock box. I told him to hang his lock box on the back door and re-key that door only. He wasn't too happy about it but I was holding a chainsaw and he could tell I was tired of him being a dick. 

I had already called and spoken with several people at Cyprexx and the broker to verify that we were indeed supposed to be performing the initials. It seems Safeguard has been doing this all over Central Florida.


----------



## idaho

I have not heard of this, there going the same way as FAS, as quality got worst they started demanding more. * just do it why your there, your there anyways why charge for it * ... then they got worried about loosing the contract in Idaho so they started to bring down prices. Maybe this isn't something they plan to roll out to all states maybe they got the heads up there not going to save those states and take advantage off those doing the work... history repeats itself, im not smart but if your already having quality issues, their words not mine... is paying less really going to be the answer...


----------



## idaho

wait a min, they take a 25 cut on you out there ? ouch, what does it matter they ever pass immigration bill ... 90 of all who post here will be out of work


----------



## Cleanupman

If anyone completes services at those numbers I've seen in this thread you need your heads examined....


----------



## thanohano44

idaho said:


> wait a min, they take a 25 cut on you out there ? ouch, what does it matter they ever pass immigration bill ... 90 of all who post here will be out of work


If the immigration bill is passed, the current illegals will demand equal wages. They won't need to work. Welfare. Most don't want to become legal. They don't want to pay taxes, child support, be tracked.


----------



## Splinterpicker

thanohano44 said:


> If the immigration bill is passed, the current illegals will demand equal wages. They won't need to work. Welfare. Most don't want to become legal. They don't want to pay taxes, child support, be tracked.


NOt to mention what will happen to the "benifits" of being an American, Social security ( that is already in trouble of being insolvent, from the added drain of the people who did NOT pay in but will be drawing on it) , Medicare and so ON. This is a REAL BIG mess. I say if you have been paying in for 10 years then your "benifits" equal what you have paid in !!


----------



## Splinterpicker

Cleanupman said:


> If anyone completes services at those numbers I've seen in this thread you need your heads examined....


As we vetrans have said ( my soap box disentigrated a LONG time ago) they will bait them wit volumes of work get them with a BIG AR and then when it is too much start with the special ED charge backs. I have been phaysing out of another national cuting back coverage area denying jobs ETC because of this type of tactic. Cant take nothing from nothing can ya ??


----------



## david

*hi*

hi all
i was told by a high up rep long time ago that if they can cheat you out of cubic yards,its more of a bonus they get,they know the cube count is correct but will still try to screw you,the nationals are like temp agencies now,if you dont want to do the work,go by our rules wew have 500 other applicants that will,reason for price drops constantly,the industry really is a joke anymore.


----------



## Splinterpicker

david said:


> hi all
> i was told by a high up rep long time ago that if they can cheat you out of cubic yards,its more of a bonus they get,they know the cube count is correct but will still try to screw you,the nationals are like temp agencies now,if you dont want to do the work,go by our rules wew have 500 other applicants that will,reason for price drops constantly,the industry really is a joke anymore.


Come on its more like a comodeity of errors, YEs I meant to spell it comode !! I talked to th e SG contractor for our region they are telling him his territory is going to expand more than 2X and they are dropping the prices here too ! went to 430 from 625 ( 30 cyd sales clean and yard ) and that is if you are in a haevy area. LOts of trashouts with lots of CYD. If you are in a light area ( less trashouts with cyd's) it is worse. Would not suprise me if t he rest of teh BIG natl's followed soon ! It is just a shame any more, and they wonder why these craigs list hacks, NO license or resale # are telling them no also !
I don't know any industry or place on this earth that you dont get what you pay for !


----------



## chelle33

*SG Pricing*

We are trying to stay in there in NC, but I just don't see it working with landfill cost, gas, and supplies, let alone if you could hold on to employees. I do know that they are losing a lot of contractors in my area cause im getting a lot of work outside of my zone














:thumbup:


----------



## Achievemorellc

Whats does Remote trashout mean with Safeguard 






suttons5 said:


> Hello, I've been doing Safeguard for 5 years. They have changed their Trashout pricing to a flat rate. 0 to 30 cubic yards are $325 minus 25% instead of the $32.50 minus discount. I can't make this work.
> 
> Are any others here doing trashouts for them in this area, and how is this working for you?


----------



## Zuse

Suttons5 send me a PM with your contact info..i have some work in that area for you..

we would like for to to come to our office for visit .. In Columbia.


----------



## bigdaddy

Zuse said:


> Suttons5 send me a PM with your contact info..i have some work in that area for you..
> 
> we would like for to to come to our office for visit .. In Columbia.


Seriously? 
Suttons5 hasn't logged on for 3 years!
He is probably working at McDonald's by now.


----------



## Zuse

bigdaddy said:


> Seriously?
> Suttons5 hasn't logged on for 3 years!
> He is probably working at McDonald's by now.


I didn't even notice, thanks.


----------



## bigdaddy

Zuse said:


> I didn't even notice, thanks.


Figured. These new guys have been digging up old post recently. Some are from 2012, this one from 2013.
I wish they would just start a fresh thread.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

bigdaddy said:


> Figured. These new guys have been digging up old post recently. Some are from 2012, this one from 2013.
> I wish they would just start a fresh thread.


I'm happy to see they figured out how to use the search feature.:wink:


----------



## Newbie

Zuse said:


> I didn't even notice, thanks.


Mind if I take you up on that offer? If you give me a few months to settle in I can come by Columbia. I'm moving to Walterboro on May 18th. I also am very familiar with NFR and Servicelink which I know from reading posts here that's whom your clients are.

Unless I'm stepping on toes, then, just ignore me and move on.  

If you have adds I may even have applied to you already. :001_tongue:


----------



## suttons5

*Suttons5 at McDonalds?*

Ha Ha. I did work at McDonalds in college 30 years ago. LOL
I'm still doing REO. I left Safeguard in 2014 as a vendor. But I work privately here in the Anderson/Greenville SC area and actually do SG work for another vendor. I sent Zuse my contact info. Give me a call to talk.


----------

